# Jilly



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jilly sadly passed away in her sleep 20th March 08.
She was a very friendly and gentle Leopard Gecko. She was fighting illness some months before she finally passed away, the vet could not find anything wrong with her. 
Atleast now shes in a better place


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh dear Jilly RIP sweet dreaming xx


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bless, all our pets r playing together now, x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

RIP,,,,sorry to hear of your loss,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

RIP, Jilly....


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

so sorry for your loss R.I.P Jilly


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

may jilly RIP now sorry for your loss


----------



## cat001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you for your replys everyone


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

What a gorgeous creature Jilly was


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

RIP Sweet Girl - run free now


----------

